# 100,000 miles!!!!!!



## meyer22288 (May 26, 2003)

today at 12:00pm on my way to a spring clean up i rolled 100,000 miles on I684 south in my 2000 ford f-250 7.3l powerstroke. still runs like new! here is to another 100,000 miles


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

Been there twice on both trucks

Almost a Third time on one


----------



## meyer22288 (May 26, 2003)

what year and engines are the trucks?


----------



## Mysticlandscape (Jan 19, 2006)

And i thought 57k on my 06 is alot


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

Take care of it (7.3) and it will go well into the 300k's. Too bad the transmissions are not that sturdy.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

meyer22288;773469 said:


> what year and engines are the trucks?


'99 psd

'02 psd


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

MickiRig1;773495 said:


> Take care of it (7.3) and it will go well into the 300k's. Too bad the transmissions are not that sturdy.


My '02 is on its original tranny (knock wood) I wish i could say the same for the '99


----------



## meyer22288 (May 26, 2003)

so far so good on my trans in my 2000 but the 99 f-250 powerstroke with 143,000 just got a new trans about a month ago. honestly the 99 is a really nice truck and a great work truck but the trans and 4x4 seem very funny, even with a fresh rebuild its seems a little funny. we'll see how it is as i put more miles on it. anybody know anything about the electric 4x4 system in these trucks and what causes them to fail, checked everything and replaced the motor and switch, checked all my fuses and went threw all my wiring and still nothing.


----------



## Niteman9 (Jan 6, 2007)

MickiRig1;773495 said:


> Take care of it (7.3) and it will go well into the 300k's. Too bad the transmissions are not that sturdy.


Mine is now thanks to Brian at BTS!


----------



## Flipper (Nov 1, 2001)

Why is the 02 in reverse with the engine not running?

I think guys really abuse their trucks and then say trannies are weak. 

My 99 7.3 F350 has 152000 on the original tranny. I have a rebuilt sitting in the shop though if it does fail.

The 02 7.3 F550 is a 6 speed manual. 78000 on the clutch.

Previously I had a 95 7.3 F350 pickup that went 210000 on the original tranny when I sold it.

I also had a 97 7.3 F350 dump body that had about 125,000 on it when the rubber part of a line going to the cooler broke on the highway and pump all the fluid out. The transmission failed about 2 weeks later so it was probably directly related.

And it is corrct to say a properly cared for 7.3 will go 300000+ I know of a few tow rigs that have over 500,000 on them and run like new.


----------



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

I ran my 1995 F-350 to 170 k before the tranny failed I think they are a solid tranny... Any transmission will last if it's maintained and not abused.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

Flipper;773860 said:


> Why is the 02 in reverse with the engine not running?


The shift linkage is pretty worn in that truck

Funny thing is hadn't really noticed it was that bad


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

Niteman9;773813 said:


> Mine is now thanks to Brian at BTS!


Do you have a link or a contact for that guy?


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

The transmissions are not weak, but they do fail on a regular basis. At least in my experience working for a private ambulance company. We have a spare in the black plastic case in the garage at all times. They have worked most of the bugs out of them. My 6.0 PSD squad has 98K on it's first one. The most miles on a PSD i have ever driven had 389K on it. It was our resupply / courier truck. It looked like hell but ran good.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

my 5.4 gasser has 150k on it and still runs great. tranny it starting to act up tho :-( it is starting to shift funny. a seal coating business owned it before me so I am sure it was treated too kindly lol. but was regularly maintained by a ford dealer according to carfax


----------



## Doakster (Aug 15, 2008)

My Truck is a baby, 03 7.3 with 83k on it. This winter I bet it got 500 miles put on it. I don't see myself hitting 100k for a few years. 

Tranny is stock and I can tell it's not the same as when I got the truck at 55k, although still runs fine. I try not to beat on it too much. 

Just did the ball joints on it this weekend, what a b*tch of a job, especially outside in the ran all day.


----------



## Steve G. (Jan 18, 2009)

blew our tranny at 90k... that's what happens when your pulling heavy loads up big grades and overflowing the tranny in between:crying:


----------



## meyer22288 (May 26, 2003)

Might as well up date this. Still going strong


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

meyer22288 said:


> Might as well up date this. Still going strong
> View attachment 210847


Now if that was a 6.0???


----------



## Landgreen (Sep 8, 2007)

Randall Ave said:


> Now if that was a 6.0???


I sold a 6 oh no injector cup installer/remover to a local diesel shop yesterday. Owner went on and on about all the issues he finds with them. FICM HPOP etc. Brought back great memories...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Landgreen said:


> I sold a 6 oh no injector cup installer/remover to a local diesel shop yesterday. Owner went on and on about all the issues he finds with them. FICM HPOP etc. Brought back great memories...


My mekanik always said they were great moneymakers...for him.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

The few that I have worked on, you tell them your best price guess, and they just look at you in disbelief.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Helpful explanation for any Toyota owners reading this thread and totally confused: 100k is a lot of miles to some.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> My mekanik always said they were great moneymakers...for him.


I'm guessing he says cha-ching when you just roll up period...


----------



## ElginEagle (Dec 28, 2016)

There is someone on a Superduty forum that has 600k on a 2011 f350 6.2 gas. Motoor was replaced at 400k.


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

cretebaby said:


> The shift linkage is pretty worn in that truck
> 
> Funny thing is hadn't really noticed it was that bad


If you crawl up under the dash I think theres 1 or two big Torx screws that you can tighten to adjust the gear selector IIRC.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

FordFisherman said:


> If you crawl up under the dash I think theres 1 or two big Torx screws that you can tighten to adjust the gear selector IIRC.


I wonder how Scootie is...


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Mark Oomkes said:


> I wonder how Scootie is...


If you say CDL 3 times I heard he shows himself....


----------



## L.I.Mike (Dec 28, 2002)

My 2002 just turned 283000 and still going strong. Love those 7.3 motors.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

O7 duramax 373,000 miles


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

Scootie Scootie Scootie


----------

